# Brittany Ferries dog policy



## TheFlups (Nov 9, 2012)

We have a bit of a dillema regarding making travel plans for the winter and wondered if we could tap into some expertise here on MHF.

We plan to travel to Portugal and Spain in January (me, wife and our springer spaniel) in our MH for about 12 weeks. Because of the dog we felt that the Tunnel is our best option, however, we live in Dorset and Plymouth and Pompey ferries do go to Roscoff/St Malo/Santander and Bilbao which are tempting considering financially there would not be a huge ammount of difference after ferry costs v fuel and wear and tare are factored in. Also the weather through northern France could be difficult driving in January.

Although we have plenty of time, we would prefer to get somewhere near the better weather sooner rather than later.

The Cap Finistere ferry has dog friendly cabins but there are only 14 of them and the earliest availability I note is now February! The other ferries do not seem to have these cabins but do have dog walk areas. We would like to know if we chose one of the other ships/routes Brittany Ferries do, how often can you visit your dog (if left in the MH) in the garage and how long you are permitted to stay with her at a time.

We don't realy want to leave the dog in kennels on board.

Any clues regarding what members have experienced in the past would be very useful as this will be our first excursion to Europe in our van. Please note, we are in the process now of getting the dog passported up so we have all that info.

Thanks in anticipation


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

Pm me if you want a discount code for Brittany ferries. 
Can't help with the questions about pets though. 
Mike


----------



## palaceboy (Mar 9, 2008)

I can only comment on the dog friendly cabins on the Cap Finistair and the kennels on the portsmouth to Santander route . 
I thought the cabins were the best option for our dog and the exercise area quite close by . The kennels were ok but a bit stark and noisy you could visit at any time and exercise your dog outside weather permitting.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

On the ferries to Spain you can't leave your dog in the MH. We've used the Pont Aven and the dog went in the kennel. She was fine and wasn't upset by the experience. You can put the dog's bed in the kennel and toys etc. As stated you can visit anytime and exercise on the deck, although it can be a bit windy.

Yes, it's a bit stark, but for us it wasn't a problem.

They are supposed to be muzzled going from the car to the kennel and when out of the kennel, but no one bothered, but we took one anyway.

There's a picture here: BF Kennels


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

How about Portmouth - Le Havre or Newhaven - Dieppe?

DFDS/LD Lines are doing offer at the moment and on N-D route they give 20% discount to over 60s but you have to phone in to book, not online.

http://www.dfdsseaways.co.uk/ferry-offers-and-deals/ferry-to-france-offers/western-channel-offer/

Edit - well they used to, but I can't find it listed any more.

Edit - Found it again but is isn't easy.
http://ldlines.co.uk/offers/dieppe-newhaven


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

If you wish to go direct to Spain in January then there is only the Cap Finistre running, the Pont Avon does not start until sometime around the end of March. 
The kennels on the Pont Avon are okay if that's running on a shorter route to France, we have used them or rather the dog has when we wen to Spain last year but in November. You have access at all times as they are on Deck 10.

Mike


----------



## TheFlups (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks to all for the advice so far...given that we did go to France on a ferry, either DFDS or Brittany Ferries, has anyone experience of how much time the ferry companies will allow you to spend with your dog in the MH in the garage? I'm not talking about the Santander or Bilbao routes here, but the shorter routes to France.


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

I would not count on being able to get down to the car deck as they will probably say that it would be at the Captains discretion.
Having just looked at the Brittany Ferries website it appears that the Portsmouth St Malo route uses the Pont Avon and the Bretagne both of which have the kennels which you can access at all times and they also seem to be running in January.

Mike


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Newhaven - Dieppe is (I think) about 4 hours and I'm not sure if they have kennels or if the dogs stay in the m/home. I don't think they allow visiting.

Found this in the DFDS Ts & Cs



> Motorists must ensure that their pet remains in their vehicle for the duration of the crossing. Reservations must be made online in advance.


----------



## spaniels (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi We ave done all the options you mention so hopefully this helps
1. Only the Cap Fin allows dogs in cabins and you have already identified they are all booked until feb. They do have kennels though and as pointed out by many above they are ok and you can visit your dog as often as you like. 
2. Cant remember the names of the other ferries that go to Spain direct but they only have kennels and you must put your dog in kennels. You cannot leave your dog in your motorhome under any circumstances
3. Shorter ferry journeys to france ie Calais, Dieppe, Dunkerque (as already mentioned by someone above think all the other crossings stop sometime in October). Dogs MUST stay in motorhome and the decks are sealed. you cannot visit your dogs at all until the boat docks and you are given instructions to return to your vehicles. The doors are locked so you cannot sneak down. You need to leave water and make sure they have visited the dog facilities before boarding, there are no provisions on board. Our dogs are ok if we leave them some nice music but I have heard some very unhappy dogs howling in other motorhomes when left. You know you dogs so should know whether this would distress them.
4. Eurotunnel - you all stay in the vehicle together.

For motorhomers without pets then without a doubt from a cost point the direct ferry to spain is always the cheapest option. With pets there are additional costs that, as you correctly point out, change this position.

Having done all the above we now always use eurotunnel to go to Spain. However both of us drive so we can get to Spain in 3 days. 

The only real advice I can give is you know your dog and if you have any concerns around leaving it in either a kennel, or locked in the motorhome alone on the ferry - DO NOT DO IT. You will spend all your time worrying and that is not the way to start what should be an exciting and hopefully relaxing trip. 

PS - if you are worried about snow on the roads - we have never had a problem. As long as you use the main roads they are always kept clear for the many trucks usually travelling the same routes rom France to Spain.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

I hope I wont upset anyone when I say that there is a danger of anthropomorphising our canine friends. None of the owners we spoke to were at all concerned about having their dogs in the kennels, even the owner of the dog that was constantly panting - she does that all the time her owner said - and although all the dogs would have preferred to be in a cabin with their owners (I imagine) none seemed particularly upset. Most sat quietly in their kennel and most owners spent a lot of time with their pets, either outside when the weather was reasonable or in the kennel area.

Of course, the first occasion is always an anxious time. However, ours was in a cage as a puppy and sleeps in a cage at night so to some extent she was conditioned to a kennel.

If a dog is particularly nervous and very highly strung then maybe a kennel is not a good idea, but if it's a normal, well adjusted pooch then it shouldn't really be a problem, and she'll soon be back to normal when you take her back down to the MH on landing.

Otherwise, if you can't leave the dog in a kennel on the route to Spain or the MH on some of the shorter ferry crossings, then the only other option is the Tunnel. Or you could do the Tunnel out and the CF with the dog friendly cabin on the way back (if available).

I believe the dog friendly cabins sell out quite quickly so you need to book fairly soon after the timetable comes online in August.


----------

